# Empire Mica



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I know that it may be a bit far east for this forum, but domebody told me that the Empire Mica is not actually located at the published public numbers. Does anyone have the actual numbers that they would be willing to share or can confirm that the public numbers are not accurate? Thanks in advance for any help.

Jeff


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought I had those in my gps, but I can't find them right now....but I think the public #s are right. Its a HUGE wreck, and it hasn't moved:001_huh:

I'll try and check with my friends who I went with to dive it last time.
Here is the video: http://www.vimeo.com/6371785

All else fails, call one of the dive shops in Panama City and ask for the #s.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Georgiaboy said:


> I know that it may be a bit far east for this forum, but domebody told me that the Empire Mica is not actually located at the published public numbers. Does anyone have the actual numbers that they would be willing to share or can confirm that the public numbers are not accurate? Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Jeff


 
There are no fish at the empire mica

Here is public #'s Off the big bend website. They got me very close when i went to it this past summer. If i was near my boat i could give you some exact #'s

d-a


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If you fish the Mica, be prepared to be broken off quite a lot. Even heavy test is no match for the twisted scrapyard that the MICA is now. If you manage to get a fish up out of the wreck, the Cudas will probably have it before it hits the surface. If you watch the video you'll see what I'm talking about.....
....My girlfriend DID manage to get a couple of large Kings to the boat, but bottom fishing was just a waste of tackle.
Awesome Wreck though.... Great for diving....and Hold Tons of Fish. Also not much fishing pressure, and even less diving.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> If you fish the Mica, be prepared to be broken off quite a lot. Even heavy test is no match for the twisted scrapyard that the MICA is now. If you manage to get a fish up out of the wreck, the Cudas will probably have it before it hits the surface. If you watch the video you'll see what I'm talking about.....
> ....My girlfriend DID manage to get a couple of large Kings to the boat, but bottom fishing was just a waste of tackle.
> Awesome Wreck though.... Great for diving....and Hold Tons of Fish. Also not much fishing pressure, and even less diving.


Interesting, i fished it at least 5-6 times this past summer and not once did i have any of those troubles but i wasnt anchored either. I havent dove it yet, but i can tell you there is three large seperate patches of relief/wreck

d-a


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe you would like to share your technique, D-A! 
The Three "patches" are Stern and boilers, Midships, and Bow....everything in-between those sections is mostly flattened.....only a few feet off the sand.....a real tangled mess. If you watch the video link in my first post you can see it.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought the Mica would be long gone by now that was my first deep water dive in 1970. Covered with fish even then.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Maybe you would like to share your technique, D-A!
> The Three "patches" are Stern and boilers, Midships, and Bow....everything in-between those sections is mostly flattened.....only a few feet off the sand.....a real tangled mess. If you watch the video link in my first post you can see it.


Sorry cant watch the video where im at. 

Nothing too special, just drifted around and never anchored(that may be the key). We jigged it for Snapper and Aj's most of my trips in June and July. It was covered with Hardtails and Aj's the first 2 weeks of June. After that they were tough to catch. I did go back in August and dropped some live pinfish down and caught a nice 4 man limit of Aj's and several throw back reds. Its always covered up in nice B liners

d-a


----------

